

Amazing T-Rex illusion [video] - linux_devil
http://www.wimp.com/amazingillusion/

======
gregorkas
That's not even a T-Rex..

Original: [http://www.grand-
illusions.com/opticalillusions/dragon_illus...](http://www.grand-
illusions.com/opticalillusions/dragon_illusion/) and there's also a printable
PDF to make your own.

